# Dualit burr grinder 75015 any good?



## iliria (Oct 25, 2011)

So far I have used a Porlex hand grinder for making French press coffee. It's done the job ok but I am getting annoyed by it and would rather have an electric grinder instead. So that I can wake up in the morning press the button and be done with it (I suppose you could call me lazy).







I have around 4-5 cups of coffee per day and have no intention of venturing into espresso or any other type of coffee apart from French press.

So, I am looking for a decent, good electric burr grinder that doesn't hurt my pocket too much either and have noticed the Dualit 75015 burr grinder which just about fits in my budget as well. I know it's not perfect but will it produce a grind at least as good as the one that my Porlex does? I'm presuming that it will have a decent longevity considering the reputation of the brand?


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

FYI, there's one in the second hand section that's on sale now.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about that grinder, but if you're looking to achieve results at least on par with a porlex - grinding at FP coarseness - it should be possible without spending too much money.


----------



## iliria (Oct 25, 2011)

joshuachan28 said:


> FYI, there's one in the second hand section that's on sale now.


Thank you. I'll have a look at it.



Earlepap said:


> I don't know anything about that grinder, but if you're looking to achieve results at least on par with a porlex - grinding at FP coarseness - it should be possible without spending too much money.


That would be even better. The problem is that there are quite a few grinders out there and I'm not sure which one to go for. Would you be able to recommend any?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a Dualit for a while and would think it would suit your needs well unless you wanted to grind for espresso - it won't go fine enough for that without a mod. But for coarser grinds I found it good at the price


----------



## iliria (Oct 25, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> What's your budget?


Certainly the highest I can go is the Dualit price however, if I can get something that does the job reasonably well for cheaper then that's even better. Basically I am happy with the grind quality of Porlex so looking to get a burr grinder that produces at least that quality and has a decent build/quality that will last.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't say for sure, but around that price i think it's much of a muchness. The problem with grinding at very coarse settings is the smaller particles that are created which are then over extracted while steeping. While the porlex is pretty consistent at finer settings, that's not the case at French press coarseness, hence why I think a £50-£80 grinder would probably match it.

Sorry I can't offer any definite recommendations - unfortunately absolutes are few and far between. If there's any way you could double your budget you could get the Baratza Encore! I know you said you only want to make cafetierres but I would thoroughly recommend aeropress and pour over, both of which are cheap and require a much more easily achievable consistent grind. The make beautiful cups too.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Had a Dualit 75002 for over a year and now my girlfriend has it in her flat for her Gaggia, used if for espresso, Mocha and FP, and apart from doing the mod on the burrs for espresso had no problems at all with it, and i used it to grind my coffee for my FP at work in 250grm batches.

if its the same mechanics just different casing then its a good first all round grinder and while no Mazzer is still OK


----------

